# Depth of groove in drawers



## kss144 (Jul 2, 2017)

I am totally new to woodworking having recently picked up this as a hobby.
Presently I am planning to build a cabinet (as my sixth project) with many shelves and drawers.
I am using 12MM ply for the drawers (all 4 sides and bottom).
I propose to build them without screws. Hence considering grooves.
Can someone be kind enough to advice regarding the depth of the grooves.
Whether it should be 3mm or 6mm in a 12mm ply. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kss144 said:


> I am totally new to woodworking having recently picked up this as a hobby.
> Presently I am planning to build a cabinet (as my sixth project) with many shelves and drawers.
> I am using 12MM ply for the drawers (all 4 sides and bottom).
> I propose to build them without screws. Hence considering grooves.
> ...


6mm

Herb


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

About half the thickness of the board no matter what dimensioning method you use.

Charley


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I'm looking at some of my old pics and I'd say I went halfway . Here's a few pics . The faces are not on yet , so you can see how deep I dadoed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Minimum 35%, maximum 50%.


----------



## kss144 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sincere thanks to all for the inputs.


----------

